# France v Morocco semi



## dessiato (Dec 14, 2022)

I'm looking forward to this. Of course I hope France win, but given how Morocco has played I don't think it's a given.

I'm not going to dismiss Morocco, I think their hunger for it is bigger. They're on the verge of making history. But I think it'll be a close game with France scraping though.


----------



## Supine (Dec 14, 2022)

I’d be happy with either team winning. It’d be good to see how happy the Moroccan fans would be if they scrape through.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 14, 2022)

Morocco have _already_ made history tbf, but you're right, they're not to be taken for granted. But I think the two first choice centre backs including captain Roman Saiss are injured. And France will get through without too many scares, especially if they score first.


----------



## moomoo (Dec 14, 2022)

What time is it on?


----------



## MrCurry (Dec 14, 2022)

I’ve got a semi on for Morocco…!


----------



## Supine (Dec 14, 2022)

moomoo said:


> What time is it on?



 7 tonight. 

Final is 3pm on Sunday


----------



## maomao (Dec 14, 2022)

Football's boring but how could anyone with a heart not support Morocco? Hopefully they will thoroughly humiliate their former colonial masters.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 14, 2022)

Hopefully France will win and trounce Argentina in the final.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 14, 2022)

There are parallels between Morocco and what Greece did to win the Euros. Not the best team, but tremendous team spirit and confidence in their game plan. More talented teams just can't score against them.

Can they do it two more times? Probably not. But we thought that about Greece too.

They're the only unbeaten team left now.


----------



## Flavour (Dec 14, 2022)

Dima Maghrib! Turin has EXPLODED with the victories over Spain and Portugal. There are at least 30,000 Moroccans in the city, probably more. Forza Marocco!


----------



## Sir Belchalot (Dec 14, 2022)

Paris will be kicking off in a big way if Morocco win.


----------



## Bingoman (Dec 14, 2022)

Sir Belchalot said:


> Paris will be kicking off in a big way if Morocco win.


Come on Morocco


----------



## dessiato (Dec 14, 2022)

The final will be quieter if Morocco don't get through. The incessant whistling is annoying


----------



## Bingoman (Dec 14, 2022)

France leads


----------



## planetgeli (Dec 14, 2022)

Acrobatic goal


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 14, 2022)

planetgeli said:


> Acrobatic goal



Great strike


----------



## oryx (Dec 14, 2022)

I can't see them getting past France unfortunately, but Morocco have really impressed in this tournament. Rooting for them.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 14, 2022)

France playing the better football by a long way.


----------



## dessiato (Dec 14, 2022)

They really are making France work for it, they’re not just rolling over.


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 14, 2022)

fair play to Morocco they have the england problem

play a defensive game


----------



## dessiato (Dec 14, 2022)

That was a bit close!


----------



## dessiato (Dec 14, 2022)

Enjoying this game!


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 14, 2022)

Great game. Morocco excellent.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 14, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> France playing the better football by a long way.


Not in the last 10 minutes


----------



## T & P (Dec 14, 2022)

If Morocco get an equaliser all bets are off. The last 15 minutes of the first half they were impressive and even dominating France at spells.


----------



## belboid (Dec 14, 2022)

So the refs want France in the final, another blatant penalty against them ignored.  

Fuck France, viva Morocco


----------



## dessiato (Dec 14, 2022)

belboid said:


> So the refs want France in the final, another blatant penalty against them ignored.
> 
> Fuck France, viva Morocco


From the replay it wasn't a penalty


----------



## Yossarian (Dec 14, 2022)

That France goal brought the total number of goals scored against Morocco in this tournament to one.


----------



## Bingoman (Dec 14, 2022)

Great tackle


----------



## Hollis (Dec 14, 2022)

Oh dear.  I was just thinking we could beat this French team.  Then remembered that we didn't.


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 14, 2022)

lovely commentary


"we can hope he is ok,  he'll be off in a minute"


----------



## blairsh (Dec 14, 2022)

Holy shit this is intense. Come the fuck on Morocco!


----------



## dessiato (Dec 14, 2022)

Morocco are really pressing. This could yet be lost.


----------



## magneze (Dec 14, 2022)

There's a goal in this for Morocco surely!


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 14, 2022)

just score damn it


----------



## T & P (Dec 14, 2022)

Hollis said:


> Oh dear.  I was just thinking we could beat this French team.  Then remembered that we didn't.


To be fair, anyone tempted to think that if England had beaten France it’d be a cakewalk to the final and ultimate glory would be a fool. England are capable of beating Morocco of course, but they’re arguably the most difficult SF opponents England could have faced in this WC.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 14, 2022)

I'm not a fan of the Moroccan/Arab booing whenever France have the ball. Think I'll wap sides.

Come on France!


----------



## planetgeli (Dec 14, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> I'm not a fan of the Moroccan/Arab booing whenever France have the ball. Think I'll wap sides.
> 
> Come on France!


----------



## spring-peeper (Dec 14, 2022)

france scored


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 14, 2022)

That should do the trick


----------



## belboid (Dec 14, 2022)

Bugger.  Hey ho. 

Viva Argentina


----------



## T & P (Dec 14, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> I'm not a fan of the Moroccan/Arab booing whenever France have the ball. Think I'll wap sides.
> 
> Come on France!


They’ve been doing it regardless of the opponent, or at least on the matches I’ve watched. I think it’s an underdog thing. And football fans of most nations have never concerned themselves with fairness. At least they’re not trying to blind opposition players with lasers, like many idiots do in big matches.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 14, 2022)

T & P said:


> I think it’s an underdog thing. And football fans of most nations have never concerned themselves with fairness.



Nah, it's a wanker thing. It doesn't happen in most games. Sometimes certain players who've pissed the crowd off get booed each time they get a touch but this is on another level and aimed the whole team. Piss poor. I hope they lose by 5.


----------



## T & P (Dec 14, 2022)

Apparently Mbappe was booed by England fans whenever he had the ball from the outset the other day. Unless there’s some pre-existing beef I’m not aware of, the reason would have been to try to put off their biggest asset. I don’t agree with any of it myself btw.


----------



## 1927 (Dec 14, 2022)

dessiato said:


> From the replay it wasn't a penalty


The one in first half that resulted in a yellow for Morocco was!


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 14, 2022)

It's all gone quiet


----------



## dessiato (Dec 14, 2022)

1927 said:


> The one in first half that resulted in a yellow for Morocco was!


The yellow was unfair, but it wasn't a penalty


----------



## dessiato (Dec 14, 2022)

Morocco are well on for 3rd place. They've been good


----------



## dessiato (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## dessiato (Dec 14, 2022)

I don't think Argentina will be an easy game, but I'll be cheering for france


----------



## magneze (Dec 14, 2022)

Similar to the England game really. Morocco arguably played even better but France took their chances.


----------



## quiet guy (Dec 14, 2022)

Morocco had a few chances but France were just too organized for them. Think they'll get the 3rd spot versus Croatia.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 14, 2022)

dessiato said:


> I don't think Argentina will be an easy game, but I'll be cheering for france


Thank heavens for that . For a moment I thought you were going to announce a fourth team you were backing .


----------



## weltweit (Dec 14, 2022)

I missed the first half but enjoyed the second. 

Morocco seemed to be missing a striker to finish off all the good work they were doing in the midfield. 

So France v Argentina, could go either way. For my money Messi is more creative than those French forwards. Both the French and Argies have scored goals though, will be a good spectacle!


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 14, 2022)

I want Argentina to lose because of their misguided notions regarding The Falklands, but alas, I think they'll be too much for France.


----------



## Wilf (Dec 14, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> I want Argentina to lose because of their misguided notions regarding The Falklands, but alas, I think they'll be too much for France.


To be honest, I didn't feel too bad about France beating England because of Edward III's misguided notions regarding France.


----------



## bcuster (Dec 14, 2022)

France just too powerful. They'll've rolled over the Argenmessians...


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 14, 2022)

I think Morroco demonstrated there that they are far from a ten men behind the ball defend well team.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 14, 2022)

Wilf said:


> To be honest, I didn't feel too bad about France beating England because of Edward III's misguided notions regarding France.



In fairness, that was sorted by Henry VI (Henry II of France) but the French made a fuss about it, so they deserved to lose last week.


----------



## Yossarian (Dec 14, 2022)

I don't care who wins but I hope it's a dull, ill-tempered, anticlimactic final because of Qatar's misguided notions regarding women, migrant workers, and LGBTQ people.


----------



## Sue (Dec 14, 2022)

Wilf said:


> To be honest, I didn't feel too bad about France beating England because of Edward III's misguided notions regarding France.


And The Auld Alliance etc...


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 14, 2022)

I am impressed with the athleticism of some of the lesser teams - Morocco and USA particularly- its only the advantage of experience of their foes that had managed to keep them on top. But Morocco have been excellent if you look at who they have dumped out in their run- they are no mugs


----------



## Wilf (Dec 14, 2022)

not-bono-ever said:


> I am impressed with the athleticism of some of the lesser teams - Morocco and USA particularly- its only the advantage of experience of their foes that had managed to keep them on top. But Morocco have been excellent if you look at who they have dumped out in their run- they are no mugs


Some great passing and movement in their right sides attacks.  Suppose it shouldn't be too much of a shock as they are African champs.  Wonder how England would have fared against them?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 14, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Some great passing and movement in their right sides attacks.  Suppose it shouldn't be too much of a shock as they are African champs.  Wonder how England would have fared against them?


They're not African champs, that's Senegal who we stuffed


----------



## ska invita (Dec 14, 2022)

They won it 2020 and 2018 tho


----------



## Wilf (Dec 14, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> They're not African champs, that's Senegal who we stuffed


Aaaah, yes.  The commentators were on about the manager winning the African equivalent of the African Champions League I think.  That's what got me befuddled.  That and falling asleep for stretches of the first half.


----------



## 1927 (Dec 15, 2022)

dessiato said:


> The yellow was unfair, but it wasn't a penalty


he cleared him out with two feet.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 15, 2022)

The39thStep said:


> I think Morroco demonstrated there that they are far from a ten men behind the ball defend well team.


Yeah, we (I) need to stop patronising them now. They're just a really good football team. Totally deserving of their run. 

Two excellent semis and this one was by far the more competitive of the two. I hope Morocco push on from this.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 15, 2022)

Alvarez has this. 
But my inner conspiraloon says Qatar give the VAR guys a million each to thank France for delivering the vote to bring the World Cup there. 
But yeah I hope Julian gets the winner.


----------



## dessiato (Dec 15, 2022)

1927 said:


> he cleared him out with two feet.


But he was on the ball


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 15, 2022)

French police arrested 40 far right hooligans going to attack Morrocan fans after the semi final









						Mondial: 40 proches de l'ultradroite interpellés à Paris pour port d'armes prohibées
					

Le groupe a été interpellé dans le XVIIe arrondissement de la capitale lors d'un contrôle. «Ils voulaient clairement en découdre sur les Champs» a souligné une source policière.




					www.lefigaro.fr


----------



## weltweit (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## 1927 (Dec 16, 2022)

dessiato said:


> But he was on the ball


he had lost control.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 16, 2022)

weltweit said:


>



Tbf Olivier old son, at this point if he's on it...


----------



## dessiato (Dec 16, 2022)

1927 said:


> he had lost control.


It doesn't really matter now. But I think there'll be debate for months to come.


----------

